# Goat circling Listeria? Polio? Help



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

5 year old Nubian doe. bred about 2 months. Been off feed for 36 hours. Been "not doing good" for about a week. found standing in the corner. Then went to circling. Stands hunched before that and shivering. Gave her 5 cc sq c and d antitoxin this morning and 6 cc ivomec orally since gums were on the pale side. Already gave 6 cc b complex just now. should I treat for listeria also? In southeast Nebraska if that matters


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

I have draxxin or long acting pen on hand


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a good link.
Use the pen G and dose as indicated in the link.
Also give thiamine if you can't get straight thiamine, then make sure you give proper amount within the fortified vit B complex.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/polio-listeriosis-signs-treatment-112786/

Also if she was really pale and you wormed her, I pray she doesn't bleed out by giving it orally.

Also give her probiotics daily.

Get a temp on her as well.

If she hasn't eaten, get some alfalfa pellets and make a slurry with water in small amounts and feed her every 2 hours. Also make sure she gets water or electrolytes as well. 
That is only if she can swallow.

Any guts sounds and movement left side?


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

she is not extremely pale. I gave it to her at 9 this morning and it is now almost 5 pm. How fast would bleed out happen? Thermometer and pen G on the way from town right now. Probios in. my b complex has 100 mg thiamin and I gave her 6 cc- so she got about 600 mg thiamin.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

will draxxin treat listeriosis?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think you need penicillin for that. Your long acting peng should be fine to use.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

temp 102.9 8 cc pen g IM in


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good advice....how is she?


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

I am going out in ah hour and a half to give her more penicillin. Should I give her more vit b also? or wait until tomorrow?


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

ok- just reread it the link above again. YES!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes keep up both the pen and B complex...best wishes!!


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

ok 1115 pm. 8 cc pen g and 6 more cc vit b complex. She is not shivering as much as she was 6 hours ago. She did start circling again when I poked her with the first needle. She does not appear to be better, but she is not dead either. Thank you for your advice and help! It has been a tough day. Daughter in air force spent all day in airports and on commercial flights today moving from tech school to new duty station. With the stress of her being in an airport and flying all day and the state of the world right now I really did not need deathly sick goats also. Praying tomorrow is better.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll say a prayer for you, the goat and the daughter


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

530 am- 8 more cc pen g, 6 cc vit b, she does not look better. Does not lay down- is always standing when I go out there. she did grind her teeth a few times when I was with her. Should I give her More C and D anti? I plan to give her more probios later too.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have no good advice, but I am praying for you and your daughter and your goatie!!!! Hope she pulls pulls through for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you get Dexamethasone or Banamione from your vet or a goat buddy?
If so, she will need to be given something for brain swelling for a few days at least or longer if need be. 1 x a day.
As long as the brain is swollen, she won't stop most of the symptoms. 

I like she is up, but, she does need to rest as well. Will it be easy to get her up if she was to lay down, if so, can you get her to lay down, even if you gently pull her legs from under her? Then when you go out each time, get her up. Also goats with this condition can not regulate their temp well. Make sure she stays warm if the weather gets cold.

Supply plenty of bedding.

Glad you are going by the link instructions, it is high doses of both pen and thiamine, every 4 to 6 hours. She needs banamine or Dex, RX. If there is not improvement, you can slightly increase dosage of both and/or frequency to every 4 hours to see if she gets a bit better, then if she does, do one more 4 hour doses, then go to every 5 hours, then to every 6 hours, that is if she is doing OK then. Are her eye's dancing/ jerking?

Keep her hydrated and fed, very important, as I mentioned prior.

Give her some probitics in between treatments, maybe a couple hours later at least 1 x daily.

Not sure about the CD anti. 

Does she have rumen movements and/or sounds?

How is her inner lower eyelid coloring?

Prayers sent.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

^^^ good info...


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Can you get Dexamethasone or Banamione from your vet or a goat buddy?
> If so, she will need to be given something for brain swelling for a few days at least or longer if need be. 1 x a day.
> As long as the brain is swollen, she won't stop most of the symptoms.
> 
> ...


 I have a calf jacket on her. It does not fit great but she is making do for now.

I do have a bottle of banamine- should I dose at 1 cc per 100# like normal?

Will listen for rumen sounds

WIll do probiotics

Planning on drenching her with pellets, just got back from town and vet clinic. Vet was out sick for the day so did not get much advise there. They were also out of thiamin.....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..banamine is 1 cc per 100#. ...


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

No rumen sounds


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, banamine is1 cc per 100lbs 

No rumen sounds is bad.

Give her probiotics 2 x a day. Massage her left side. If possible get some cud from a healthy goat and give it to her.

If you can get her to move around some that will help her. I know it is hard when they have polio/listeria.

When you feed her aflalfa pellets/ water solution, make sure she can swallow, feed it very slowly at the back corner of her mouth, with breaks in between. If she coughs, allow her to do so, when she stops coughing continue. 

No grain.

If you feel a vet should look at her I would call one out. They can then give her Dex and anything else she may need.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Got to treat that..probios and cd antitoxin. ..steal a cud from another goats. .keep hay and browse foods in front of her..leaves..vines..pine ect...is she trying to eat or drink?. .you may need to drench if not...both fluid and food


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oops...already answered  didnt see this next page on my phone. ..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We responded exactly at the same time.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

10 g probios in and forced her about 2 handfuls of wet alfalfa pellets. then about an hour later she ATE on her own. I am sure it is the banamine helping her feel better. Good to see her eat a little


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

eating is good news...keep up the good work!!..If she stops eating again..make a slurry of alfalfa pellets and add a bit of yogurt...use a turkey baster to drench...go slow and be sure she swallows...

best wishes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mlktrkdrvr said:


> 10 g probios in and forced her about 2 handfuls of wet alfalfa pellets. then about an hour later she ATE on her own. I am sure it is the banamine helping her feel better. Good to see her eat a little


That is great news, by Alfalfa pellets slurry I meant blend up pellets then add enough water to get it through a big syringe or turkey baster, then feed it slowly at the back corner of her mouth. In case you didn't know hope to do it properly. But if she is eating it the way, that is good. Eating on her own is excellent. Good work. The banamine helps bring down swelling of the brain, making her feel better. It also helps with appetite and subsides any pain, she is experiencing.

Have free choice Alfalfa pellets or hay in front of her at all times. 
Make sure she gets plenty of water and/or electrolytes.

Did she finally lay down and is she able now to move around some? If so, walk her as much as she is able to.

Glad she is going in the right direction. Keep up the banamine for up to 4 days, 1 x a day. Then only as needed.
Also keep up the pen and thiamine until all signs of the illness have gone away, then you want to continue for another 48 hours even if she is doing well, then slowly wean her of of it. Say you are doing every 6 hours, then, go to every 7 hours, to 8 and so on until she is weaned off of it. If for any reason at some point she relapses, go back to the the hours she was doing well or back to the every 6 hours again. You do not want to stop too soon or she will relapse again.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

she eats when the banmine is active in her system, but after about 18 hours she will not eat again. But she did eat again tonight. I helped her lay down last night, and she was laying down this morning. I tried to help her up but she got up pretty good on her own. still giving the b and pen g every 6 hours (that 2 am shift sucks) about how long before she starts to recover? We are 53 hours since the first dose of pen. also still giving probiotics 2x day


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

We are 60 + hours into this. I have given her the high doses of pen g every 6 hours around the clock without fail. She is NOT any better. I think I am going to let her go this morning....
This morning she can hardly stand on her own, she leans against the fence or the wall. I cant make her suffer any longer


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Listeriosis can take weeks not days to recover .she will have ups and down..good days and bad days...the work is hard on her caretaker as you need to get her up and moving or if she just can not stand fix a sling of sorts...it will seem like an uphill battle...there are a few threads on here on the recovery road of listeriosis...Most very successful but it takes a lot of work...the decision is yours as to how much longer you want to fight...you know your goat better then we do, and what is best for her. 

best wishes


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

The mention of her not wanting to lay down reminds me of pneumonia, do you think that could be a possibility? 

Sorry your girl is so sick. I know you'll make the right decision for her. Best wishes!


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Well I guess we are going to keep on keeping on with Betty. The sun is shining today, maybe that will make us both feel better. It has been a tough week here, yesterday I had a doe kid 8 days early while I was gone for the day. Even though I told the ones still at home to keep track of her she lost her beautiful spotted doe kid to cold. I saved the buck kid, but was up with him a bunch of the night. She (Willow) has kidded here 3 times and each time you have to teach her to be a mother again. Also have a sick pup. But the daughter had no problems getting to her new duty station and will be able to come home from Christmas so for that I am thankful. She has been gone since June 2. This morning I gave Betty 8 cc pen g, 6 cc vit b complex, and c and d antitoxin again since she was grinding her teeth again. Betty is my favorite goat, she gives as much milk as any two of the other does put together and always raises the biggest buck kids (she has given me 9 buck kids in three kiddings and 0 doe kids). I do not have much hope for her pregnancy to stick this year. I was so hoping for at least one doe from her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes unfortunately, it does take a lot of dedicated time. Very hard work.

If the weather is good, not too cold, can you take her outside, you will have to supervise her. Maybe she can graze and move around, that may encourage her. Even if it is in the yard.

Banamine can't be used on her for long periods of time. But if she won't eat, slurry her. Make sure she stays hydrated.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yikes..always seems to hit at once!! Sending good thoughts! !..stay strong. ..


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

should I still be giving her the 6 cc of vit b every 6 hours as well? Or can I back that off now


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would keep up with your current treatment until she is 100% better then begin to ween her off her meds slowly over a week or so


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

she seems a little more lucid today...but just a little bit


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I had a doe have listeriosis, she unfortunately had two stillborn kids but I got her back into shape. It took 3 weeks before she was completely back to normal but she got there. Just keep up what you are doing and try to keep both of your spirits up.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Also my doe was only 3 weeks away from her due date when she got sick so my vet said all the stress on mom didn't let the most major and final developments happen. He said its supposed to be a better outcome for the kids if it happens earlier in gestation.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, keep up all that you are doing. Prayers sent, glad she has a bit a improvement, it is a start in the right direction.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anymore improvement?


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

not really. She still will not willingly eat. Still just stands dazed.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry....i know it feels like an endless battle. Are you drenching an alflafa slurry?..the fact shes still standing is good. Are you still using banamine or dex?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Last night we gave Betty the last gift we could give her. Despite shots like clock work she was getting worse over the weekend. Yesterday she could not stand without leaning on something and was crying out. It was no longer fair to her and it hurt me worse to see her like that than it did to know she could be done if I let her. I am proud to have a son of hers from last year and hope to get some granddaughters in the spring. RIP Black Betty- I love you


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry. I know its been a hard road. Rest in peace Betty


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry she didn't improve and went backwards on you. Sometimes they don't jump back despite all efforts, but it was worth a try. She was well loved and you did the right thing.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did right by her and she is at peace now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I am so sorry


----------

